# SW Idaho, SW Missouri or Panhandle Florida? Asking advice



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

SW Idaho, SW Missouri or Panhandle Florida?

I’ve nailed down three places once I retire, I know vast differences but thought I would get insight, advice on these three areas? I’ve lived or visited all of these areas but never long enough to get a insiders idea from the prepper / homestead view. (Plus it has been at least 10 yrs from the last time I have been in these areas.)

The plan is to live far enough that the kids can weekend at home and attend college during the week. Wife is a Vet tech and wants to start owning chickens, rabbit’s goats that sort of small livestock. I agree that getting off the local grocery store thinking would be good for the family. I grew up hunting, fishing and camping plus growing gardens and very curious to try the hydroponics / greenhouse. 

I do hunt, fish and very much a pro-2A, founders mentality, so politics do factor into my choices. 

Any advice pro or negative is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Judging by the next to last sentence, move on down the the panhandle. We'll have coffee.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ha, don't listen to him. I hate SW Idaho unless your talking bigger town like twin falls. Look to places Like Dillon Mt, not far from SW Idaho We got coffee. and plenty of snow to make water for Coffee, Silly Denton


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It doesn't seem like you can make a bad decision. If it were me, it would depend on the weather. Personally I like it cooler.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

It can get rough around here. You may need to change up your prep plan. Here 4x4 is necessary not ok. Cords of wood and another heat source are a must. Along with heavy blankets if you consider electricity as your alt energy. So choose wisely Grasshopper


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Boy, howdy, Jeep. Bitterroot '91-2000. Mountains of firewood. I do miss that good burning easy splitting larch.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wouldn't go for SW ID for sure, but maybe farther north. It's awfully nice up in northern ID if snow doesn't bother you.


----------



## Kur0n (Sep 22, 2014)

Dillon MT is a beautiful little place and would be great from a live stock stand point. The weather can get nasty but as long as your prepare properly it's not bad. The cost of living is pretty low as well and the locals are nice. I lived there for 5 years just moved recently to finish school. I may move back one day if employment takes me back that way.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There is still rural land to be had at a reasonable price in the panhandle. Gets cold some winters but no snow or ice to drive on per se. If there is some bad cold usually warmed up in a few days.

With a small greenhouse you can get seeds started early & transplant & end up with two growing seasons. Then use the greenhouse threw the winter to have fresh tomatoes.

You would have ready access to both fresh & salt water fishing. Plus there's the crab, shrimp, etc.

Watch out for low land for flooding during storms.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Ha, don't listen to him. I hate SW Idaho unless your talking bigger town like twin falls. Look to places Like Dillon Mt, not far from SW Idaho We got coffee. and plenty of snow to make water for Coffee, Silly Denton


Hey, what if the S doesn't hit the fan in our lifetime?

We gotz beachez and bikiniz!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Kur0n said:


> Dillon MT is a beautiful little place and would be great from a live stock stand point. The weather can get nasty but as long as your prepare properly it's not bad. The cost of living is pretty low as well and the locals are nice. I lived there for 5 years just moved recently to finish school. I may move back one day if employment takes me back that way.


 May I suggest you change your priorities. You should never base anything "important" in life for job, IMO. Jobs are a dime a dozen and so are employees. Quality of life and family should take precedence over a job.


----------



## Kur0n (Sep 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> May I suggest you change your priorities. You should never base anything "important" in life for job, IMO. Jobs are a dime a dozen and so are employees. Quality of life and family should take precedence over a job.


I totally agree. I only mention the employment part because currently I am not at a place in life that I think I could get a start in Dillon. While I love the place I don't think I would be able to make a life there with my wife until I finished school and had some money saved up to get a place there.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hence why I don't factor the job in too much, I am retiring from the military so that small check won't cover everything but I can do most anything with a smile on my face after military life.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Well, since this a prepper forum I'm going to assume that you are thinking about doing some prepping. Personally, I think the Florida panhandle is not a great location. It may be relative to the rest of Florida, but you are still pretty close to large populations, not to mention hurricanes, and so on. So there is a trade-off going that route. Your other choices seem better from my perspective as long-term prepper spots. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I actually live east of Dillon, but this place has a lot to offer, mountains rivers streams etc. World class fishing and game. Winter is just a part of the trade.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Worked in s/w Missouri in the mid 70's, I loved it and the people I met were always friendly and helpful. But I have lived in the Panhandle for the last 30years ( with occasional pilgrimages to Tennessee) and I really like it here. The only thing I would change is to be more rural than where I am now. Missouri will get you some snow in the winter if you like that but 10 months out of the year the Panhandle is great and it's not the winter that sucks Its August and September. Man it was hot this year, or maybe age is making me feel it a little more.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Given your stated priorities and intentions, you might consider eastern Ohio. Surprisingly for one of the 'eastern' states, it fits a lot of your requirements. There are LOTS of farms and rural areas. Heck, the area I'm in doesn't even have zoning laws. Lets see, lots of hunting, fishing, colleges not too far away, summers not very hot, a d winters not too cold. Your wife could find a vet job in no time. The only thing more in demand is nurses. A place to live is easy to find. Farms go up for auction every year. There are cities, too, but I avoid those unless medically necessary (like a visit to Dunkin Donuts). There's something else that helps keep me afloat- low cost of living.

As for your list, all I can do is give you my feeling on them. Florida panhandle- nice climate, if you don't mind a hurricane butting in now and then. Missouri- Flat. Then more flat. And a river that floods way too often. Then hope the ice caps don't melt further. SW Idaho... what is there to say? Ice age winters, right next to yellowstone, several mountainous tendencies that are sure to take the fun out of travel, but at least the scenery is nice.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

OC40 said:


> SW Idaho, SW Missouri or Panhandle Florida?
> 
> I've nailed down three places once I retire, I know vast differences but thought I would get insight, advice on these three areas? I've lived or visited all of these areas but never long enough to get a insiders idea from the prepper / homestead view. (Plus it has been at least 10 yrs from the last time I have been in these areas.)
> 
> ...


To borrow a pertinent paraphrase from Uncle Davvy Crockett..
"Yall can go to heck ..I am going to Texas." Best hurry the border aint going to be open for much longer.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

I was stationed at Corpus, that border issues isn't getting sorted out any time soon....


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Well it looks like MO won out, getting close to making a cement choice and 4 seasons did have a lot to do with it. I was reminded how much I hate a warm winter. I also like the location access to TN, AK an the other surrounding states. I ride a Harley and looking forward to a few sturgis runs, I'll have a lot more time to travel out and hunt, so FL dropped off the list and ID, well not enough of a growing season killed off ID. Plus I discovered this little gem of information....

What's New?

Military Service Member Exemption
For the tax year beginning January 1, 2013, 60 percent of a military pension income will be exempt from Missouri state tax. This tax deduction will increase 15 percent annually until January 1, 2016, when all military pension income will be tax free. Pension Exemption may be taken on the Form MO-1040, MO-A, Part 3, Section D.

Not bad if I do say so myself.

Now its time to get serious and look for some land and a house.. lol

Thanks for all the advice, this plus other sources made it easier to weed past the usual stuff.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mo would have been my choice of the three you listed. Idaho is beautiful, but the growing season is short and places like Twin Falls are high desert with little precipitation.


----------

